
RMIScout: Safely and Quickly Brute-Force Java RMI Interfaces for Code Execution - based2
https://know.bishopfox.com/research/rmiscout
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/gqw0e2/rmiscout_saf...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/gqw0e2/rmiscout_safely_and_quickly_bruteforce_java_rmi/)

